# Compress mp3 in linux ?



## eagle_y2j (May 17, 2007)

How to compress mp3 file in linux ?


----------



## kalpik (May 17, 2007)

Which distro are you using? Just install lame and then do man lame


----------



## mediator (May 17, 2007)

*www.novell.com/coolsolutions/feature/2309.html


----------



## praka123 (May 17, 2007)

mencoder,abcde, audacity ?
you may first convert to .wav format and again u need to re-encode to mp3.
search in synaptic "mp3" if u use ubuntu or debian or any debian based distros.


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 17, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Which distro are you using? Just install lame and then do man lame



Ubuntu and Suse


----------



## praka123 (May 17, 2007)

install lame from package manager first.


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 17, 2007)

lame is there pre installed


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 17, 2007)

I compress mp3 all the time  Use this...  Install *ffmpeg*.. Then type this in the directory where your files are located.

```
ffmpeg -i <input file nama> -ab xxx <out file name>
```

Here, replace <xyz> with the corresponding values with extension and xxx with the bitrate, ie 64,96,128 and the like..

Note : Your input file maybe in any recognisable audio/video format, and it'll still work.. i.e, .wav, .flv, .ogg , .wma  etc......


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 17, 2007)

ffmpeg -i <10 Crush On You.mp3> -ab 32 <test.mp3> 

bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'

can u correct my syntax


----------



## eddie (May 17, 2007)

Remove the < and > signs. They are not needed. Since your file name has spaces, you need to enclose the file name with quotes. So the correct syntax becomes
	
	



```
ffmpeg -i "10 Crush On You.mp3" -ab 32 "test.mp3"
```


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 17, 2007)

^^^ k now it is workin so nice of u all


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 18, 2007)

> ffmpeg -i <10 Crush On You.mp3> -ab 32 <test.mp3>
> 
> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
> 
> can u correct my syntax


 ... I asked you to replace the <>s right ? My mistake.... Couldn't explain it well to you..... Anyway, Nice to see that you got it working ..........


----------

